# Cold smoked Bologna salad.... Cold smoking w/ the Smoke Daddy....  Q Views ( updated)



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

bologna.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 18, 2013






Never thought i'd say it....Yes i'm cold smoking bologna!     More to come...


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 18, 2013)

LOL.  Lookin good so far my friend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokinut (Jul 18, 2013)

Is there a reason as to why you decided to cold smoke it as opposed to hot?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

SmokinUT said:


> Is there a reason as to why you decided to cold smoke it as opposed to hot?


Yep....stay tuned


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just saw your other thread and thought "that sounds great". Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 18, 2013)

SmokinUT said:


> Is there a reason as to why you decided to cold smoke it as opposed to hot?


I cold smoke mine in the same manor as it will take the smoke easier and it's ready to eat, no need to cook further unless it is to be used on a grilled cheese sandwich.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good show FWI.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Tom, Danny and Dave!!   We gotta mix it up...can't be smoking all the same stuff now can we!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 21, 2013)

bologna salad.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 21, 2013






processed cold smoked bologna













bologna salad 1.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 21, 2013






No sweet relish here, chopped dill pickles with raw sugar













bologna salad 2.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 21, 2013






Sweet onion, eggs, mayo, mustard, celery, relish, bologna and S&P













bologna salad 3.jpg



__ fwismoker
__ Jul 21, 2013






This is a great sandwich spread, regular sammies, crackers or croissant sandwiches!   The bologna really picked up some good smoke, it sure didn't take much.  I see bologna salad in the stores but it just isn't like Mom used to make!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks tasty!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks Case!   It does remind me of Moms but she didn't smoke her bologna!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks great!  One more thing on my to do list.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh yes.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 22, 2013)

I would eat some of that!

Yummm

Kat


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> bologna salad.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....I will have to give this one a try.......SB


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice job! Looks tasty!


----------

